
Moving Forward Boldly with Kin [Kik Shutting Down] - ga-vu
https://medium.com/@tedlivingston/moving-forward-boldly-with-kin-ec6290a6453
======
Deimorz
Posts like this one make me hate HN's strict title requirements, which you've
even broken with your clarification in brackets.

The important story here is the shutdown and mass firing, but on HN it has to
be told through the lens of their PR-friendly title, which is unlikely to get
much attention (and that's exactly why they wrote it that way).

~~~
dang
HN's title rule is " _Please use the original title, unless it is misleading
or linkbait; don 't editorialize._" When a corporate press release uses an
anodyne title to deflect attention, that's misleading—so it's well within the
guidelines to change it to something more accurate. The main thing is not to
overcorrect by sensationalizing it the other way.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
mikepurvis
Seems bizarre to me that there wouldn't be enough value in the Kik app to spin
it off or at least sell it. It must be losing a lot of money to need to be
dumped like this.

------
raiyu
Additional information here: [https://www.coindesk.com/in-drunken-text-kik-
ceo-threatens-t...](https://www.coindesk.com/in-drunken-text-kik-ceo-
threatens-to-quit-im-not-going-to-jail-for-this)

------
wildtomato
I wonder if Azer Koçulu should get his NPM package 'kik' back. :)

